# Whats your guilty munch



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

You're a chef, or a foodie who loves creating with the best ingredients, but what's your guilty pleasure?
I'll start :- I love processed cheese on a burger. ... I love burgers from a dodgy on site burger van...I like to eat with my mouth open when i'm on my own...I really like fish fingers and tomato sauce...and i do actually like Spam... So shoot me!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Wheat Thins-especially with creamy deli tuna salad

Popcorn with nutritional yeast, ok, it's not really unhealthy---but Man, I love that stuff.

Nutter Butter cookies-especially with beer


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Sometimes I can knock back a box of Wheat Thins or Cheeze-its in a variety of flavors. Either with a very big, very cold, glass of milk. Maybe once or twice a year. An all-you-can-eat lunch at the local Hometown Buffet when they have their meat loaf on the menu. It's really bottom of the barrel food, but their ketchupy, burnt meat loaf really pushes my buttons. I wish I could make it at home, although it would probably lose it's allure.

Shel


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

What is the name of this forum?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

chips....fries with aioli.....
When I've got back to back events I'll go over a couple of blocks (still great restaurants, not dives) and get a burger and fries.....aioli please.....

Ditto, I've got a buddy and his wife that own/chef a 60ish seat place with scratch food...fritto misto, killer aioli, buerre blanc....um does not even matter what they slather it on I'm all about the sauce....I take um lavosh or last week it was sweet potato samosas, they feed me pate.  

Cooked for NPR, capital campaign dinner a couple of nights ago and hit WF on the way home for crappy sushi and Lincet cheese....

Chips come way before candy.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Dodgy kebabs for me!! - sweet potato samosas sound really good. I make paneer and sweetcorn samosas - Hugely popular in my cafe! Sometimes when I have ACTUALLY been to the gym - thick french fries with cilantro chutney and ketchup!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Nachos... had to make me some today


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Bombayben, would you care to share your recipe? I love the idea of paneer in samosas. I make pastry for mine the way i was taught rather than using Filo.


Sorry cape chef maybe should have posted this elsewhere, I'll consider my wrist slapped


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

Fast food Mexican( bean burritos and tacos) and Reeses Peanut butter cups!


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

a mcdonalds apple pie 
or a beef and cheese pie 
or salt and vinegar potato crisps with a blue cheese dip
or something really chocolatey and fudgy

it all depends on the day really
or a handful of freshly roasted lightly salted mixed nuts


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

French fries w/lawry's seasoning salt and lots of fresh hollandaise.


----------



## marye (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi There,

I love Oreos dunked in hot coffee. So tasty!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Ma facon. Ha ha!


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't feel guilty occasionally eating food that is only good for my taste buds 

Sausages . . mmmm . . . and sometimes I really munch out on rich cheese with baguette. Bacon is another food I find hard to resist. And creme brulee. But I don't feel guilty at all because I tell myself it's extremely good for my taste buds.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

As i understand guilty pleasure, it = something you love to eat, but wouldnt want to readily admit to to your cheffie peers. ie. grubby, processed gunk:blush:
Guilty pleasure music would make another good thread i reckon but for another forum. I'll post it later


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Why not post it now? I'd be interested in your grubby music.

And by the way, my lineage is Scottish and English. I like bagpipes when i am fully awake. Being woken up to bagpipes might be a traumatic experience.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

In the non food forum. Not sure yet what my guilty pleasure music is yet. Off the top of my head its some of the musak they play in lifts, on call waiting and in shopping precincts at christmas.- Shoot me now!!!
Go to my new thread on non food and give us all a laugh:smiles:
Bagpipes should have a curfew for sure. Why the **** do they feel the need to practice at ungodly hours of a sunday morning... reckon they're trying to make us all feel patriotic...Stick to the highland games pleeeaaase!! Oh and the parades through town are okay too. Actually they do bring out the goosebumps.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

bughut, I don't know how to take the (ha ha) Explain please.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh no, bughut likes elevator music. Once I went grocery shopping and the music was an elevator version of Bob Marley's "Jammin". Lost my appetite


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

mmm...guilty pleasures...sounds like salt and fat rules 
hot chips and chicken gravy
instant mashed potato with lots of butter and salt
deep fried egg and chips
pork dripping on dark rye
pork crackle
icecream topped with Baileys Irish Cream and honey

All very good for the health - mental health that is!!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

square sausage on a well-fired roll!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Just having a giggle at your Rodney Dangerfield quote Ma facon, any more where that came from


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Foodnfoto-

*Popcorn with nutritional yeast*

Brewers yeast, or what? Just sprinkle it on? Any other ingredients?

For years I've dressed my popcorn with _very_ garlicy butter, squirt of Worcestershipe and Tabasco, sprinkled with grated cheese when hot out of the micro. :bounce: (It's NOT microwave popcorn; it's fresh in a nice little Presto PowerPopper which goes for about $20 and does a great job.)

Another favorite is blue cheese crumbled and melted in the butter and stirred vigorously into the hot corn.

Mike :smoking:


----------



## spicednut (Sep 21, 2007)

My new one is iced coffee. I love coffee but now I like Iced coffee. I don't buy the ones that cost like $4.00 each I love to make them. 
My all time favorite is M&Ms Any flavor any color.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sliders! Still can't beat that craving. Then there's Hot Wings and the mack daddy(while at work)...Fresh fries or potato chips dipped in jalapeno Tarter sauce. Spent many an hour in the kitchen making sure that both of these were serveable


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Sliders??? are we thinking bout the same thing? Icecream on a chocolate marshmallow wafer and a plain one on top???


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

DC Sunshine i like where you're coming from, I just added to my grubby food list of guilty pleasures


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

AndyG Elevator musak is totally mind numbing. I like that. Mines so full of what needs done, I like numb sometimes really. I like the idea that we can admit to the grubby in the cold light of day. Something i only share with fellow chefs and foodies when we're all flying 3 sheets to the wind


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

American sliders are these little tiny hamburgers topped with grilled onions. Google White Castle, and you'll find more then you want to know.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

My apologies Bughut. I sometimes forget the International nature of this site. thetincook straightened things out tho. But don't forget the condiment they use. It's a mix of brown mustard, horseradish and ketchup. 
White Castles! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:lips:


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

Starbucks.. White Chocolate Mocha latte


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

even better Oldschool are the dbl jalepino cheese.....heartburn guaranteed!
they don't have ketchup, horseradish whatever sauce here....it's onions (I assume they still have the genetic makeup of an onion) and a pickle...squirt of mustard. Ketchup on request. Cheese burger is cheese meat bun...dbl is repeated....


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

You guys are burger deprived!

Next time you guys are SoCal go to an Original Tommy's for a chili burger or an In-n-Out for a double-double.

You'll never go back to the sliders.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Anytime Bughut - most welcome  The type of mentality in my guilty pleasures where you wait till no-one's home, take the phone off the hook, and dig in! This is usually after a week of talking with idiot customers on the phone and twits who get what they ask for and are still not happy and AAARRRgggghhhh....etc etc :crazy:

Then you can face the next week....and the next..and the next....

Oh hey i forgot one.....
Rollmops on fresh baguette with salted butter :bounce:
but I can't get them in this state...they're banned  (rollmops that is, not baguettes or butter!) Go Figure!

Anyone got a recipe? Or I'll just have to go over the border and smuggle some in......


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I had no idea that pickled herring was banned in Australia.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Tin,
It's just banned in Tasmania, where I live (the island that's shaped like an apple off to the bottom right). Fishery is a big industry here, and according to some nutcase legislation, they think that if imported uncooked fish got into the waterways here - like a jar of rollmops falling off a truck into a river - it could infect and affect the local fish causing chaos and doom....Crikey! its a load of...hmmm...codswallop shall we say. But yeah, can't get them except for on the mainland. I grew up having them and it sucks we can't get them here.

Can't get herring either...tried making them with whiting but its no good, probably need to use an oily fish like mullet. Going to the mainland in a few weeks and I'll indulge 

DC


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I love smores and I don't feel guilty about it!!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Flaming Hot Cheetos


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Flaming Hot Lime Cheetos!:crazy:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

lime cheetos? that's a new one.
personally I like the swirrlly curly ones the twisty cheetos, what is it that makes them so different from the straight ones? harder crunch? don't know what it is but they are fun.
does not interest me other than morbid curiosity but reese's pb cups now come with banana....ugh.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Yup Flaming Hot Limon Cheetos. It's like a tactical nuke to your tastebuds and they dye your fingers red!

As for Elvis Reese's. You'd be better off buying regular reese's peanut butter cups and a banana.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Uh... excuse me- I have to make a run to the store now.... :roll:


----------



## drac (Aug 27, 2007)

It was an accident but the "oil" they sell for the big popcorn poppers you see at carnivals? I got my wife a Whirly pop & thought that it duplicates the same motion of movie theater poppers & those other big ones so we gave it a try. Seemed to work well. The accident comes when my wife was saying it still didn't taste like the theater pop corn so I went in & melted some of the oil. I poured it over the pop corn & wow!!! Theater popcorn!! It may not be healthy (actually it's about as unhealthy as you get), but man does it taste good.

Jim


----------



## rblum (Jul 14, 2005)

tincook has it.

In-n-Out.
Double Double animal style 
with animal style fries. I am going back to cali(na i dont think so)
in december, and within 30 minutes on the ground i will have one.

my other guilty pleasure.

cheap grape jelly, peter-pan pnut butter 
on wonderbread.... mmmmmm


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I stand corrected. Flaming Hot LIMON Cheetos are MUCH better!!


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmmmm, don't feel "guilty" so much, as it's relatively healthy, but ... I like to indulge myself with tuna (water pack pouch) mixed with cottage cheese, mustard, salsa, assorted seasonings that sound good at the moment, with "no surface salt" pretzels crumbled atop the whole mess. MMM Mmm GOOD !!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

whirl....oh jim.....you win.


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

I'd have to say fish and chips with plenty of vinegar and salt.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Whirl???? Reminds me of when I was younger and much less fortunate.... The diet mostly consisted of three things. Ramen Noodles, Chef Boyardee products and Popcorn slathered with Kaola Gold. Thinking back I wonder how my palette ever survived. But that was all that could be afforded. Well that the occasional employee meal and...... beer of course.


----------



## rblum (Jul 14, 2005)

ok.... 
7-11 complimentary cup... $0
assorted nacho and hot dog toppin's (ie chili, cheese, onions, jalapenos)...$0

the knowlege of knowing that you just worked the system.... Priceless.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Both kinds of Peeps: fresh and stale

Brie and microwave popcorn


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

Cottage cheese and potato chips. they go good together.

I used to order french fries and a side of chicken gravy.

and B&J peanutbutter cup Ice Cream.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

my first born's roommates shared with me that he eats ramen and BBQ sauce.


----------



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

Cheese whiz and triscuts....oreo flavored ice cream with oreos on the side and a big glass of milk...pepperage farm milano cookies....famous amos vanilla sandwich cookies.....chips ahoy......I love cookies hardcore.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Tincook - I REALLY miss in-and-out and Titos Tacos!!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

When I was growing up my mom ate cold pizza w/ ketchup!:suprise:It is good!
The best is my homemade tzatziki w/ lots of garlic!mmm:bounce:

canadiangirl


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Salsa and chips, guacamole and chips, coke with an ice cream float! deep fried potato wedges with LOADS of hot chilli powder and sour cream mmmmmm


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

chocolate candy, salty vinegar potato chips, had some chocolate-dipped rippled potato chips last week - :roll: cheese melted on just about anything salty... oh, and saltines with a dish of frozen custard, ohh, salted nuts and every so often, cheap boxed mac and cheese and the list goes on...


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

When I visit my family in GA, I buy several boxes of Keebler Wedding Cookies. Yes, I can make my own but they are nothing like those in that pink box. Now I'm craving them! Another one I try to find is boiled peanuts. We usually go in spring so can't get the fresh ones. I just buy the cans!

At home, I eat Ramen with cheese melted on top for lunch some days. I also crave Burger King's Whoppers!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

This afternoon I discovered a new pleasure - quality vanilla ice cream drizzled with real balsamic vinegar, the older the better. There was some 25yo balsamic in the house, and while the ice cream was a national premium brand, I'll next try the treat with one of the locally made artisan brands of vanilla ice cream. Might be nice with some super fresh and very ripe fresh picked strawberries. Tryit ... don't skimp on the quality of ingredients if you can help it. 

Shel


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

My weakness is chocolate, only do not put my chocolate in the fridge! It has to be eaten at room temperature and accompanied with seriously strong cofee. I am salivating now...


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Popcorn! Especially movie popcorn! Wish I could make popcorn like that.


----------



## tasty thoughts (Oct 1, 2007)

My guilty pleasures of eating:

grilled cheese at a restaurant, so you know it's made with processed cheese and enough butter to make it tasty but not so much that it's greasy

a chocolate chip cookie straight out of the oven


----------



## smalltruck (Sep 27, 2007)

Homemade pimento cheese with a good piece of smoked ham on light rye. Thats a real grilled cheese. A local bakery makes killer apple pie with haralson apples and sided with cinnamon ice cream. 

In-n-out...what can you say, they are the best fast food hamburger out there. I'll take a double double and fries to go please.
George


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Potato chips with ketchup ... I can rarely get fries made crispy enough to suit me, so I started playing around with the crispiest fries I could find. I prefer thick cut or ridged chips, either plain or the salt & pepper variety, and a side bowl of my favorite ketchup, sometimes infused with Marie Sharp's habanero sauce, sometimes not.

Shel


----------



## transformation (Oct 10, 2007)

A chip butty...white bread with butter lots of fries and HP sauce...magic


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

Have you tried ketchup chips from Canada? If not, I'll send you some. All my American family & friends love them(along with the dill pickle chips)

canadiangirl


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks, I sent ypu an email.

Shel


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I get the occasional McD cravings, Popeyes, and the everything under the sun fried rice.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Southern Louisiana, down in the bayou.....sold only at hole in the walls....

french bread, french fries, cheese, gravy....carbs are us....those Acadiana Cajuns kept some of the traditions from Canada when they were booted out and moved to God's country where anything that moves is considered food.


----------



## lulubaker (Oct 13, 2007)

4 things:

1- Ice cream (favs: chocolate chip mint, cookie dough, lemon)
2- Chocolate (ANY)
3- Candy corn (yes, I know, I know... pure sugar and coloring... but how DELICIOUS... I am so addicted to that stuff. I had a craving one night at 1 am and my sweet husband went to the store and grabbed some for me )
4- Red wine (I love to drink some good red wine while I cook... specially if it's a Malbec)


Oh.. candy cornn...


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

What are you trying to say???

canadiangirl


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Bacon!! Yum.

And Kettle Chips


----------



## tasty thoughts (Oct 1, 2007)

Kettle chips are quite yummy. My favorite type has cracked pepper and sea salt.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

Wendy's fries and a chocolate Frosty. Both taste like baboon butt by themselves but together... mmmmmmmmmm....

Good thing none of you here know me. :smoking:


----------



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi I'm Canadian , which brand of ketchup chips?


----------



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

my own truffles...... and a cup of coffee1!!! yummy


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Cajun creamed shrimp pressed into a baguette, Eat it with a fork and knife, Like the old bookmakers sandwich. Anyone remember that one ?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

"taste Like Baboon Butt" .....!!!????!!!!!


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Never had baboon butt, How does it eat ?


----------



## ccfly (Sep 20, 2007)

dodgy kebabs are good, 

chips(french fries) and curry sauce with vinegar soaked chips mmmmm

cheesy snacks, nuclear orange ones.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Rene! I'm thinking lays and Pringles but definitly not humpty dumpty!! Any suggestions?

canadiangirl


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I have no "baboon butt" experience to know what you are meaning...


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Canada has the coolest flag, Nepal 2nd

Oh guilty munch . . French Nestle milk chocolate with pistachio praline filling . . . had that 7 yrs ago and shoulda carried home as much as I could.


----------



## nivelone (Sep 8, 2006)

*1 -:smoking: Frozen French Fries instead of real chips.

2 -  Eat any kind of fancy food with chocolat milk (a big glass).

3 -  just one kind of cereals (the square ones with chocolat inside) eat the hole box when as soon as I buy it .*
*
4 - :roll:Burping (even knowing it not good I think it's very relieving and sometimes I think of it as addictive )
*


----------



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

I just saw this message now , sorry for being so long in the response

Yes Lays!!! and NOT Humpty Dumpty, Have you tried "Mis Vickie's" they are yummy too


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

For Halloween I bought some candy for the kids. Hardly any kids came by so I had leftover candy. Hadn't even tasted this candy b4


NESTLE CRUNCH CRISP. . . Now I'm addicted. I went from "not interested in candy" to "yum!"


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

greasy grilled cheese with an egg fried on top and the yolk running all over it. And a beer.

And kinder bueno (which you can't find in the states), and I might as well say nutella too.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

And unmonypoly saturated fatty hot dogs are great too as long as they're made at a real sausage shop


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Come to think of it (again) I used to make "yolker toast" Crack 6 eggs and seperate the whites from the yolks, Use only 2 whites and 6 yolks and cook like a sunny side up, Then serve with over buttered white toast, Have a strong black coffee on hand:lips::lips::lips:


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

Rene,
Ended up sending Humpteys, w/ Lays,Pringles,rice cake minis,& Lays dill pickle. I didn't know Ms.Vickis had ketchup. My hubby loves the jalepeno.

canadiangirl


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Lately around here it's been chocolate covered peanuts and chocolate covered clusters (kinda like turtles only with peanuts) from the Virginia Diner Shop. :lips: I typically don't have a real bad sweet tooth but the DW and DD got me hooked. Normally I like the Chili lime or Nacho Jalapeno varietys' of Virgina Diner Shop peanuts. 

We have these Dominick's of New York sandwich Kiosks outside of the Lowe's in the area. They start grilling the onions and peppers starting at 8am. Been hitting them for lunch (allbeit early like around 10:30). It's the large Hot Italian Sausage with peppers and onions, no mustard add cheese. Throw in some Lay's Sour Cream and Chive chips with a Dr Pepper......


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)




----------

